# Riley



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What is his favorite thing to eat? Any suggestions of what he would prefer because it doesn't seem like he is eating chiclid pellets or shrimp
?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tropical flakes with brine shrimp here and there


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Is there a universal food I can feed him and my oscars and chiclid. Besides I don't know if I get my Riley back.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

an oscar is a cichlid, but a variety is the way to go!
try:
*bloodworm
*flakefoods
*cichlid pellets
*tubifex worms
*daphnia
*anything else on the fish food shelf in the fish shop
*and the oscars might also eat meat/fish, depending on how big they are.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Definately go with the bloodworms, but your Oscars might want more than that.. try Pellets/flakes as stables and bloodworms as treats.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

why not just plain old earthworms?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Your oscars will probably love earthworms, will your angel fish? From my experience, angelfish loves bloodworms..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah angelfish love them because I read it in my angelfish book I picked up yesterday. That is where I got the idea. By the way Riley is still alive and recouperating at the aqua.


----------

